# Npotw 3/5 - 3/11



## Jennifer (Mar 6, 2006)

my nails are bare, but post yours up, girls!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ugh... mine look like crap.  After having acrylics on them for pretty much YEARS back to back... I finally decided to take them off &amp; give my nails a chance to breathe. So I invested in just about every strenthener and treatment I could find, and I just have a sloppy french at the moment. lol My nails are very thin and would always grow long, but be like paper - so I always got the acrylic to keep them from breaking. Now - who knows, maybe they'll be stronger this time around. They're pretty ripped up and horrible now... Gotta wait for the ends to grow out :wacko:


----------



## pieced (Mar 6, 2006)

Whoa, did you do that yourself, what self control you've got, with put on the white part sp precise:clap...

Well, this week, my nails are Dark Red, with metallic design on them...

*Nail hardener - Miracle Nails*

Dark Red - Mavaila - Las Vegas

Metalic - Isadora - 30 Glitzy Stone

Propose - Two way nail art, pen and brush


----------



## Leony (Mar 6, 2006)

Bare nails here as well lol.


----------



## Maja (Mar 6, 2006)

Great nails girls!

Pieced, did you drew the designs on yourself?


----------



## pieced (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah:smilehappyyes:, I did, it took a lot of patience:icon_chee...


----------



## Maja (Mar 6, 2006)

It was worth it. Your nails look awesome! Great job!


----------



## pieced (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank You :flowers:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 6, 2006)

Great nails girls!

Mine are bare as usual. I just buff them to keep them looking shiny.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful nails girls. :clap


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm tempted to go with purple this week. I took my nail polish off on Saturday and I haven't decided what to do with them next.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks gals.. although they do really look horrible! lol They're like an 'artists work'... the ones that look good from afar, but far from good! lol :wacko:


----------



## L281173 (Mar 9, 2006)

Just try soaking your nails in vitamin e oil and get a basic biweekly manicure. I do not like wraps for that reason. I find that wraps damage the nail bed. I am fortunate that my nails are naturally hard. I used to like wraps because they made the nail have a very pretty shape. I have not wrapped my nails in over 6 years. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

very pretty nails, janelle and pieced!

janelle, i can't believe you took yours off! you had them on FOREVER! LOL mine are so gross after taking my acrylics off, but they're going back on once i get a job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they make my hands look much more attractive, but definitely not in the long run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2006)

bare right now but i plan on painting them tonight. my left thumb nail got caught in a shirt and tore. so, now i have 9 long nails and one short nail and it drives me nuts! i'll post tomorrow. hopefully i wont forget. haha. but, nice looking nails ladies!


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2006)

my nails were a lot longer just yesterday until i tore a thumb nail. so, i cut them all short and put clear gloss on.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

your nails look so cute like that, cass!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 11, 2006)

Are we doing toes too? I will have toes this week since spring seems to be here in Virginia already :w00t:


----------



## Becka (Mar 11, 2006)

Great nails gals!!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 11, 2006)

Sure, you can post pics of your toes too. Go ahead!

Lucky you to have spring already, we still have loads of snow here.


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks jenn! in about two weeks, i'll have nails that i love again. really long and i can do a french manicure easier on them.


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2006)

i was thinking about that too! hey, lets just do it! i mean, its still nail polish! =] *joy*


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 5, 2006)

Post some pics! :laughing:


----------



## pieced (Apr 8, 2006)

Avaline,that looks great, that is so creativly done...


----------



## lavender (Apr 9, 2006)

Did u do it yourself aveline? It looks beautiful! The purple color is pretty too!

I like the your nail designs too, pieced!


----------



## breathless (Apr 9, 2006)

i made a nail polish of the month thread. its for april. which ... you can post it here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=24837&amp;seo=Npotm+-+April.html


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 11, 2006)

my nails are bare like always and chipped like always lol, im going to start getting manicures


----------

